# usg smoothing blade



## spacklinfool (Sep 23, 2011)

I am searching for this tool, can anyone tell me where I can buy one in the states??


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

:blink:


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

check out this 

http://www.drywalltalk.com/f9/beroxpert-5365/

it's the same blade


----------



## spacklinfool (Sep 23, 2011)

can you get those?


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

of course....just look for reps in your area 

http://www.beroxpert.com/where-to-buy/


----------



## spacklinfool (Sep 23, 2011)

keke said:


> of course....just look for reps in your area
> 
> http://www.beroxpert.com/where-to-buy/


they don't sell them in the US anywhere, can you help me with this?


----------



## Mudslinger (Mar 16, 2008)

I found them at http://www.toolpro.com/shopdisplayproducts.asp?id=230&cat=Smoothing+Blades, The problem is Toolpro is a wholesaler, they sell to dealers and distributors. I was ready to buy one the other night, but couldn't find anywhere to do it.


----------



## rebel20 (Jun 4, 2009)

Mudslinger said:


> I found them at http://www.toolpro.com/shopdisplayproducts.asp?id=230&cat=Smoothing+Blades, The problem is Toolpro is a wholesaler, they sell to dealers and distributors. I was ready to buy one the other night, but couldn't find anywhere to do it.


 
Look under testimonials on there site 4 drywall supply companies

rebel


----------



## spacklinfool (Sep 23, 2011)

I had to order this smoothing blade from the UK...just need to wait for it to cross the atlantic..excellent for level5


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

spacklinfool said:


> I had to order this smoothing blade from the UK...just need to wait for it to cross the atlantic..excellent for level5


Holly SH*T!!
The Uk has something u guy's over the pond doesn't have!!
If I knew I could of sorted it out for u! Been cheaper that's for sure!


----------



## spacklinfool (Sep 23, 2011)

VANMAN said:


> Holly SH*T!!
> The Uk has something u guy's over the pond doesn't have!!
> If I knew I could of sorted it out for u! Been cheaper that's for sure!


 I am searching for the smoothing blade for level 5 finishes like this one...it is not sold in the US..

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xRSzA36Tthk


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

Holy chit, it's a darby Squeegee. I want one.


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

spacklinfool said:


> I am searching for the smoothing blade for level 5 finishes like this one...it is not sold in the US..
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xRSzA36Tthk


Yea I do believe they r into that spray stuff over here now!
I seen a demo of it at a trade fair!:thumbsup:
If u want me to look into it I will? I'm of for a break and b back Monday so u can let me know!


----------



## Brian (Apr 9, 2014)

*Smoothing Blades*

We carry the beroxper smoothing blades and extension handles. They are high quality tools manufactured in Germany. 

Shipping is available. If you require any assistance please email me at [email protected] or call 905 761 1002

thanks, Brad Kennedy
www.drywalldelivery.com

http://csrbuilding.ca/product-category/trowels/beroxper-finishing-blades/

http://csrbuilding.ca/product/bero-expert-finishing-blades/

http://youtu.be/0klw1Y96AEI


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

spacklinfool said:


> I am searching for the smoothing blade for level 5 finishes like this one...it is not sold in the US..
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xRSzA36Tthk


I have found a place that sells them! Not what u call cheap!
45cm blade is £35+ vat=£42
60cm blade is £42+ vat =£52.40
80cm blade is £52+ Vat=£62.40
100cm blade is £58+ Vat=£69.60
Extension is £39+ vat=£46.80
Then shipping which I have no idea how much that would b!!:blink:
I know the guy as I get most of my stuff from him:thumbsup: But I can't get the chit 2 answer me:furious:


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

Would like to see up close what those walls look like after putting blade on them. Probably still got a lot of sanding to do..


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

thefinisher said:


> Would like to see up close what those walls look like after putting blade on them. Probably still got a lot of sanding to do..


What I was watching it was pretty sweet!:thumbsup:
All they did was tape with Usg blue,Then it had a 7-8 box of blue lid!
Then they have this bagged stuff that is readymixed and spray that on and that's ur finish! It can be sanded!
But USG has been taken over by Knauff in Europe so google that and I'm sure u will find what I am talking about!
Leave out 1 F in knauf LOL
Check out Sheetrock direct!


----------



## prjwebb (Aug 2, 2014)

I know what you mean about trying to get an answer Van!!


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

prjwebb said:


> I know what you mean about trying to get an answer Van!!


Think he's maybe dead!:blink:
I always get a reply in the end but not this time!
No idea where he's hiding at! Think he's staying away until Freemans comes in!
Best bet is the office as he has to speak LOL:thumbsup:
Or ask for Shaun! He's good crack and u will get ur stuff sooner! He even phones u back to tell u he has it sorted!!
Been intouch with Michael from USG c if I can get an answer from him!


----------



## prjwebb (Aug 2, 2014)

I'm not after a blade, just trying to sort other stuff with him but it's like getting blood from a stone.


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

VANMAN said:


> What I was watching it was pretty sweet!:thumbsup:
> All they did was tape with Usg blue,Then it had a 7-8 box of blue lid!
> Then they have this bagged stuff that is readymixed and spray that on and that's ur finish! It can be sanded!
> But USG has been taken over by Knauff in Europe so google that and I'm sure u will find what I am talking about!
> ...


Lost me at taping with blue lid....


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

thefinisher said:


> Would like to see up close what those walls look like after putting blade on them. Probably still got a lot of sanding to do..


actually I sprayed down an apt building when it came to sanding I ran over 240 old paper looks fine, part of my house is done no tex, the paint looks better also till my wife







decided to scratch the wall after paint,

had to educate her on not touching the wall


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

thefinisher said:


> Lost me at taping with blue lid....


Your not listening !


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

moore said:


> Your not listening !


??? So you think taping with blue lid is ok? That is all I was getting at. I still would like to see what it looks like up real close with a halogen shining across it after it is wiped down.


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

prjwebb said:


> I'm not after a blade, just trying to sort other stuff with him but it's like getting blood from a stone.


No I meant ask for Shaun when u phone!
He will tell u whats what!!:yes:


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

thefinisher said:


> Lost me at taping with blue lid....


Its used quite a bit for taping over here!!
We don't really have the same choice as u guys as in taping mud or finishing mud!
They all say on any mud we get that it can b used for all parts of the job!! Taping 2 finishing!:yes:
We have no choice in the matter!


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

VANMAN said:


> Its used quite a bit for taping over here!!
> We don't really have the same choice as u guys as in taping mud or finishing mud!
> They all say on any mud we get that it can b used for all parts of the job!! Taping 2 finishing!:yes:
> We have no choice in the matter!


Thought yall got USG green lid over there? My area doesn't have taping mud either and we refuse to use light muds on finish coats. Just easier to stock one mud lol :thumbsup:


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

thefinisher said:


> Thought yall got USG green lid over there? My area doesn't have taping mud either and we refuse to use light muds on finish coats. Just easier to stock one mud lol :thumbsup:


Yea we get the green also! I always used it for taping then blue after that,But I have changed brands now!
Green over here is great to tape with but for finishing a job never again! It goes like concrete when dry! And shrinks a lot!:thumbsup:


----------



## beroXpert (Oct 10, 2014)

Hello spacklinfool, the beroXpert finishing blade you can get at any drywall supplier who works with ToolPro. Just ask you lokal Drywall supplier or Drywall tool supplier.
Frank
from 
www.beroXpert.com


----------



## beroXpert (Oct 10, 2014)

Guys if you want to buy the best level5 tools on the market and you don't know where or how just send us an email and we will help you very quick. You can buy our products / tools everywhere in the USA and Canada.
Thanks, Frank
www.beroXpert.com


----------



## Mudslinger (Mar 16, 2008)

VANMAN said:


> Yea we get the green also! I always used it for taping then blue after that,But I have changed brands now!
> Green over here is great to tape with but for finishing a job never again! It goes like concrete when dry! And shrinks a lot!:thumbsup:


Sounds like your green is the same as we use in the US.


----------



## spacklinfool (Sep 23, 2011)

beroXpert said:


> Hello spacklinfool, the beroXpert finishing blade you can get at any drywall supplier who works with ToolPro. Just ask you lokal Drywall supplier or Drywall tool supplier.
> Frank
> from
> www.beroXpert.com


I contacted toolpro, and they said they don't have any or cant get any so I am lost...can anyone help??Who has them in stock??


----------



## Brian (Apr 9, 2014)

I would be happy to ship you anything you like.

Check out BeroExpert at www.drywalldelivery.com

We have everything in stock and ready to ship. Plus you have the advantage of a strong US dollar and then use the coupon code drywalktalk2014 for an additional 10% off.

Thanks, Brad


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

Mudslinger said:


> Sounds like your green is the same as we use in the US.


Yea think it is!
Sticks like chit 2 a blanket but not for me when it comes to the sanding!!


----------



## automatictools (Mar 15, 2010)

*smoothing blades availble on amazon*

These are the ones with red and black handle just search for beroxpert on amazon.


----------



## eazyrizla (Jul 29, 2010)

I got 10" and 12" trowels, lap marks kill me with sanding. weird trowels. mud slides on fast. back trowel 2 times. 

its faster to coat slower to sand. lays 1/8" of mud. that's the only way they work.


----------

